# Ackie enclosure



## Trewin (Mar 16, 2016)

Thought id share my ackies setup, im getting another one in a couple weeks, iv built a custom enclosure and background for when they're a little older, ill make sure to post tht in diy secrion soon







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

